# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kërkoj ndihmë për seminar për unazën 'while'

## kosova_kosova

A ka mundësi ndokush nga ju të më jap ndonjë informacion lidhje me Unazën While,sepse kam një seminar nga lënda Programimi dhe temën e kam Unaza While.
Ju falënderoj në ndihmë.

----------


## al5f1nx

kosova_kosova, shpresoj te mos jete shume vone pergjigja.

e para, per c'gjuhe programimi po flasim-
e dyta, cilado qofte pqergjigja a pyetjes se pare, resurset online jane mese te bollshme-

pra, ne c'gjuhe programimi e ke seminarin?

----------


## Hakim

Sigurisht e ke  nga Visual Basic


ndihmoni ketij njeriu kush ka mundesi sepse une nuk mundi

----------


## al5f1nx

h*tp://www.vbtutor.net/lesson9.html  ?

----------


## kosova_kosova

po ne visual basic.FLM

----------

